# Today in the frog room



## Thekla (Dec 9, 2019)

We have such a nice the thread in the tarantula forum, so I thought, we could have a similar thread for our frogs and their daily shenanigans. 

Okay, this morning, Erna, my female D. tinctorius "Brazilian Yellow Head", gave me almost a heart attack (and in hindsight, I feel really silly telling you about it ).
Normally, when I switch on the lights in the morning they are both in their coconut hut, but today Erna was sitting on top of the hut, right under the top of the viv. And when I looked at her, she had some kind of slimy thread coming from her mouth and leading over her shoulder to her back...  she did some weird wiping movements with her front legs and opened her mouth as if she was gasping for air. I was like: "OMG! What is she doing? What the hell is that stuff?"
Only moments later she had consumed all of the slimy stuff and left me worrying if she was all right. Unfortunately, I had to leave for work. First thing I did, when I got on the bus to work, was to google this strange occurrence.

Well, what can I say, I learned something new today... especially, that it can be quite frightening when you see your frog shed its skin for the very first time.  Thank heavens for the internet!!! 

Now, it's your turn. Tell us about what your frogs are up to!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Dandrobates (Dec 9, 2019)

One of my D. Tinctorius “Patricia” females disappeared for a week only to reappear the other day. I took almost everything out of her vivarium and wrote her off as deceased. This leads me to the conclusion that vivarium builds containing portals to the upside down are no longer for me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## moricollins (Dec 10, 2019)

@Thekla I had the same experience and thought when my frogs first shed, it was terrifying

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dandrobates (Dec 22, 2019)

@Thekla No producing cultures... Let the panic ensue.


----------



## Thekla (Dec 23, 2019)

Dandrobates said:


> @Thekla No producing cultures... Let the panic ensue.


Oh gosh! This is probably the worst time of the year to have problems with your FFF cultures.  I would send you a few but they might not survive the trip. 
Do you have any options to get some? Fingers crossed. 

Erna says "Good morning!"

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dandrobates (Dec 23, 2019)

Thekla said:


> Oh gosh! This is probably the worst time of the year to have problems with your FFF cultures.  I would send you a few but they might not survive the trip.
> Do you have any options to get some? Fingers crossed.
> 
> Erna says "Good morning!"
> View attachment 329199



Yes lol thank you. I have a few that I can feed off of but I’m scraping the bottom of the barrel (or deli cup in this situation). I have about 8 cultures set to boom in a week but the dry weather is slowing everything down. It doesn’t seem to matter which media I use either. Just out of curiosity, do you make your own?


----------



## Thekla (Dec 23, 2019)

Dandrobates said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you make your own?


Yes, I do. I started with premade media or used different recipes I found online, but most of the times they moulded quite a bit. I never could get it right. Luckily, this was all before I got my frogs and I found the right recipe just in time.

I take 1 block of fresh baker's yeast (~ 40g) and 2 teaspoons of sugar and stir it until it becomes a liquid. Then I add about a tablespoon of "Multisanostol" (that's a thick multivitamin syrup for children) and top it up with 100 ml of apple cider vinegar. Then I put about 1/2-3/4" inch of absorbent cotton in a plastic container (I reuse those) and soak the cotton with the media, so it's wet but won't drop if you invert it. A bit of excelsior on top and nylon stocking as a barrier and that's all. Works like a charm. No moulding and 100% success rate. 

This is how it looks like, the culture is 16 days old (D. melanogaster):



I love those containers because they come with a lid with holes and a second lid, so I can just replace the stocking with the lid and then pour the flies out through the holes and close it up very easily afterwards. I pour the flies via a funnel (that is slightly coated with supplements) into a 50 ml Falcon tube (from my lab). That way I don't have any escapees at all. 

That's the lid:



And that's the setup for harvesting the flies:



After 4 weeks I freeze the containers as a precaution (I hate mites) for a couple of days and the remains are easily removed afterwards. I also store the clean ones in the freezer until I use them. Fingers crossed I never had a problem with mites so far. 

Well, that's probably more than you wanted to know but I've to admit I'm kinda proud of my system.  So, I wanted to share it, maybe it can be of use... at least for people with fewer frogs.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1 | Helpful 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Frogdaddy (Dec 23, 2019)

@Thekla  looking good buddy. Kinda freaks you out when you see your frogs shedding for the firsr time doesn't it? 

Remember you can always add a bit of water or mist your ff cultures a little if idea too dry in the winter. I always make mine a little on the dry side because once you have maggots they tend to make the culture medium kinda wet and soupy anyway. 
Do you use regular sugar in your media? I make mine with powdered sugar also known confectioners sugar.


----------



## moricollins (Dec 23, 2019)

Today in my frog room, was setting up the frog room!
My wife agreed to let me make a walled off, separate animal room .

We built the wall together and she helped me move the frog tanks down too the animal/frog room. Now it's organized better than before!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frogdaddy (Dec 23, 2019)

moricollins said:


> Today in my frog room, was setting up the frog room!
> My wife agreed to let me make a walled off, separate animal room .
> 
> We built the wall together and she helped me move the frog tanks down too the animal/frog room. Now it's organized better than before!


She agreed or did you have to bribe her? Lol


----------



## moricollins (Dec 23, 2019)

Frogdaddy said:


> She agreed or did you have to bribe her? Lol


She agreed, she was tired of seeing the animals (mostly the inverts).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla (Dec 23, 2019)

Frogdaddy said:


> @Thekla  looking good buddy. Kinda freaks you out when you see your frogs shedding for the firsr time doesn't it?


Yeah, It did freak me out. 



> Remember you can always add a bit of water or mist your ff cultures a little if idea too dry in the winter. I always make mine a little on the dry side because once you have maggots they tend to make the culture medium kinda wet and soupy anyway.


Because my media is liquid in the first place and it won't get too dry in my flat in the wintertime, fortunately, I don't have to worry. But maybe that tip could help @dendrobates. 



> Do you use regular sugar in your media? I make mine with powdered sugar also known confectioners sugar.


Yes, I use regular sugar, it dissolves quickly in the yeast.



moricollins said:


> Today in my frog room, was setting up the frog room!
> My wife agreed to let me make a walled off, separate animal room .
> 
> We built the wall together and she helped me move the frog tanks down too the animal/frog room. Now it's organized better than before!


Oh, that's great! I love it.  I wished I could have a dedicated frog room. My tanks are in my living room. On the other hand, that way I can observe and watch my frogs at all times.


----------



## Dandrobates (Dec 27, 2019)

@moricollins Looks good. I have half my basement as my frog/tarantula room. What do you have in the Rubbermaid tubs?


----------



## moricollins (Dec 27, 2019)

Dandrobates said:


> @moricollins Looks good. I have half my basement as my frog/tarantula room. What do you have in the Rubbermaid tubs?


Isopods and springtails

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dandrobates (Dec 27, 2019)

My P. Bicolor and P. Terribilis are calling again but sadly no eggs . I’ve been waiting forever to get a single clutch.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## moricollins (Dec 27, 2019)

Big day today for me! Saw one of my R. Sirensis "Rio Pachitea yellow" carrying a tad on his back. Rarely see the adults, do it was quite a shock to see the adult with the tad.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Thekla (Dec 28, 2019)

Dandrobates said:


> My P. Bicolor and P. Terribilis are calling again but sadly no eggs . I’ve been waiting forever to get a single clutch.


My little Tinc is calling every day but nothing yet either. I guess she's just not ready yet for motherhood.  I heard that females mature later than males... right?

Yesterday, my brother and his girlfriend came to visit me (though, I suspect they rather came for the frogs ). But it was kinda curious my frogs were shyer than usual, they didn't even want to feed right away although it was their scheduled feeding day (and especially the female never misses a feeding). We left them to their own devices and when we got back, sure enough, all the flies were gone. Did they sense there were strangers in the room, and not just me? Are they actually accustomed to me and more wary of other people?


----------



## Dandrobates (Dec 28, 2019)

All my frogs are pretty bold. I actually have issues with my P terribilis and my E. Anthonyi jumping out of their vivariums when I feed. Also, I need an opinion from you guys on a tinc. I purchased an adult male Patricia (which turned out to be female) yet her coloring looks more Suriname cobalt to me. She’s in great shape and I’d like to breed her but I don’t want to cross different locales.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## moricollins (Dec 28, 2019)

Dandrobates said:


> All my frogs are pretty bold. I actually have issues with my P terribilis and my E. Anthonyi jumping out of their vivariums when I feed. Also, I need an opinion from you guys on a tinc. I purchased an adult male Patricia (which turned out to be female) yet her coloring looks more Suriname cobalt to me. She’s in great shape and I’d like to breed her but I don’t want to cross different locales.


Beautiful frog! No idea what morph though (I'm still very new).


----------



## Thekla (Dec 28, 2019)

I second that. Lovely little lady!  But same here, I leave your question to the pros.


----------



## Frogdaddy (Dec 28, 2019)

Dandrobates said:


> All my frogs are pretty bold. I actually have issues with my P terribilis and my E. Anthonyi jumping out of their vivariums when I feed. Also, I need an opinion from you guys on a tinc. I purchased an adult male Patricia (which turned out to be female) yet her coloring looks more Suriname cobalt to me. She’s in great shape and I’d like to breed her but I don’t want to cross different locales.


Oh that's a tough one. Patricias tend to have a bit more of a greenish yellow hue to them and Cobalts will have deep dark blue legs. I tend to think it's a Patricia based on the photo. Just my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moricollins (Jan 5, 2020)

Some changes in the frog room. Set my shelf system up as two side by side shelves instead of one tall shelf and picked up another light for the shelf.

And finally got started on my next build, a 12x12x18" exo terra, made a cork mosaic style background, still some more planting to do, but thought I'd share the progress

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dandrobates (Jan 6, 2020)

My pair of P. Bicolor just dropped a clutch!!! I guess my complaining about them not producing did the trick lol.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Frogdaddy (Jan 6, 2020)

Dandrobates said:


> My pair of P. Bicolor just dropped a clutch!!! I guess my complaining about them not producing did the trick lol.


That's awesome news! Mine took about a year to produce their first clutch then a few to get it right, once they got going they never stopped.


----------



## moricollins (Jan 13, 2020)

Added a few more plants and wood and leaf litter

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brachyfan (Jan 15, 2020)

I finally got a frog this weekend! She is a green tree frog. Easy to keep and I think she is settling in very well. Eats like a champ and is pretty calm! I haven't kept frogs since my herping days as a kid almost 30 years ago. It's great to be back

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MintyWood826 (Jan 15, 2020)

Brachyfan said:


> I finally got a frog this weekend! She is a green tree frog. Easy to keep and I think she is settling in very well. Eats like a champ and is pretty calm! I haven't kept frogs since my herping days as a kid almost 30 years ago. It's great to be back


Pictures? 

I love this thread because I love frogs but can't own any


----------



## moricollins (Jan 17, 2020)

I put the finishing touches on the new tank today, just have to wait for the plants to grow in a little. The cork bark piece at the top is in front of the cork background to give the future frogs another perch area

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## moricollins (Jan 28, 2020)

Today in my internal frog room (aka my brain when I'm thinking about frogs) I'm trying to decide what to put in the 12x12x18" exo terra terrarium shown above .
Options I'm mainly considering are: Ranitomeya variabilis "Southern"
Ranitomeya imitator "rapidos"
Ranitomeya Amazonia "Iquitos"

Thoughts?


----------



## Thekla (Jan 28, 2020)

Sounds good.  I'm just building one with the same size and I also have a pair of those or similar Ranitomeyas in mind. 

Hardscape is done so far:


----------



## moricollins (Feb 1, 2020)

Thekla said:


> Sounds good.  I'm just building one with the same size and I also have a pair of those or similar Ranitomeyas in mind.
> 
> Hardscape is done so far:
> View attachment 332250


Lovely hardscape! What's on the left hand side of the picture (the fibre stuff)?

I've decided on Ranitomeya Amazonica Iquitos for my tank, and should be picking them up on the 9th


----------



## Thekla (Feb 1, 2020)

moricollins said:


> Lovely hardscape! What's on the left hand side of the picture (the fibre stuff)?


It's called hygrolon and it's supposed to be very good for mosses and ranking plants. Today I prepared the substrate and inoculated the hygrolon with moss spores. I'm hoping for a nice green moss wall in the future.
By the way, those bumps in the hygrolon I made from pieces of an aquarium filter mat I cut in size and glued them to the wall. Hopefully, it will also be perfect to attach some bromeliads. 






> I've decided on Ranitomeya Amazonica Iquitos for my tank, and should be picking them up on the 9th


Lovely species!  I'm looking for some Ranis with dots as I already have the stripes with my tincs.  I would love to have some R. variabilis 'southern', but will settle for equally nice-looking imis. I can't be too choosy as there might be limited options at the expo in March.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moricollins (Feb 11, 2020)

New additions!

Ranitomeya Amazonica Iquitos for my 12x12x18" 

And

Traded some Isopods for an 18x18x24" vivarium and Epipedobates anthonyi "Santa Isabel"

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## moricollins (Mar 17, 2020)

Finished painting the basement and moved the frogs back to their home. Rehoused my R. Sirensis into a new tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## moricollins (Mar 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Rhino1 (Apr 4, 2020)

I love seeing other peeps set ups and frogs, I've always wanted PDFs.
This is my first step towards a frog room lol, it's a Green tree frog - litoria careulea and around an inch long, it still had tail remnants when I got it.


This is the 20 gallon tall that I built for it, I did a few hours after work most days and it took me about a week, the background is broken foam box, black silicone, slate grey grout and a latex based sealer.
Plants all came from my work and are dracaena sanderiana (3 types), fittonia, tradescantia minima, adenium fern, feather moss and pothos "neon"


I liked this build as I had everything here and I didn't have to spend anything during it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## moricollins (Apr 4, 2020)

Rhino1 said:


> I love seeing other peeps set ups and frogs, I've always wanted PDFs.
> This is my first step towards a frog, it's a Green tree frog - litoria careulea and around an inch long, it still had tail remnants when I got it.
> View attachment 339263
> 
> ...


Nice!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dandrobates (Apr 4, 2020)

Very cool. Love the build. Now for the bad news though. If your froglet is as small as you describe and still hasn’t absorbed all of its tail you may want to start it off in a smaller more spartan enclosure. I know it’s tempting but it is wiser to grow the little guy out in a Rubbermaid tote or a five gallon tank until it has put in some size.  I read your other post and if it’s not eating yet a smaller more simple enclosure is the way to go. It will be much easier to monitor its progress and food intake. It may take a few days but once that tail is absorbed you should get a feeding response. Keep the temperature up near 78-80.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rhino1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Thanks @dendrobates good information there. Yeah no problem, I had intended on letting the viv sit for 2 weeks anyways before putting it in there too.
I want the frog to be fat when he goes in haha, he is pretty happy in the temp enclosure atm, I'm not in a rush so happy to wait until he is ready


----------



## moricollins (Apr 5, 2020)

I proudly present George, my tadpole turned froglet! (Ranitomeya sirensis "Rio Pachitea yellow")
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Just came out of the water today

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## moricollins (Apr 7, 2020)

Adelphobates galactonatus orange have arrived

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Dandrobates (Apr 7, 2020)

Very cool. Native leaf litter?


----------



## moricollins (Apr 7, 2020)

Native to me, yes . Oak leaves, washed and sterilized . And a couple of non-native magnolia leaves


----------



## Dandrobates (Apr 7, 2020)

I’m always jealous of people who can use native. I’m just outside of NYC and there’s no way I’d trust anything native here lol.


----------



## moricollins (Apr 7, 2020)

Dandrobates said:


> I’m always jealous of people who can use native. I’m just outside of NYC and there’s no way I’d trust anything native here lol.


I'm lucky, there are a few forests just outside the town I live in. Lots of oak leaves.


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 8, 2020)

@moricollins wow, those are gorgeous!

Update for me, the tank that I was going to start the viv build in arrived with a massive crack, so now I'm waiting for the company to ship me another one so I can get started. Starting to stress about it though since it stays pretty warm in my apt and temps aren't going to be great for frog shipping soonish, so I may have to wait until October for them to arrive. But on the positive side, the plants came in and they look great, so if worst comes to worst I'll have a nicely planted tank to look at until then.


----------



## moricollins (Apr 8, 2020)

pannaking22 said:


> @moricollins wow, those are gorgeous!
> 
> Update for me, the tank that I was going to start the viv build in arrived with a massive crack, so now I'm waiting for the company to ship me another one so I can get started. Starting to stress about it though since it stays pretty warm in my apt and temps aren't going to be great for frog shipping soonish, so I may have to wait until October for them to arrive. But on the positive side, the plants came in and they look great, so if worst comes to worst I'll have a nicely planted tank to look at until then.


Where's the crack in the tank? If it's not at the bottom then I would just silicone over the crack and you can get to work . 

(Unless of course you have to return the cracked tank to get the new one).

One of my tanks that I'm currently rebuilding has a crack in the bottom (I broke the glass while drilling a drain hole :-( ), I siliconed a piece of plexiglass over the crack and it's water tight. 

Depending where you live and if you're willing to drive there are a number of folks in Texas who keep/breed dart frogs


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 8, 2020)

moricollins said:


> Where's the crack in the tank? If it's not at the bottom then I would just silicone over the crack and you can get to work .
> 
> (Unless of course you have to return the cracked tank to get the new one).
> 
> ...


I've thought about using silicone on it, but it's a huge spreading crack and I'm afraid that if I try to put things in and shift it the whole tank will go. It's on the back so it wouldn't be visible anyway, but it runs in several spots from top to bottom, almost from corner to corner starting at the central spot at the top. I don't think I have to return the old one to get the new one (or if I do they haven't told me yet), but with the damage to this one I'd rather play it safe. If it was just a little crack here or there I wouldn't be too bothered, but this one spans the whole 18" side in several spots. Unless you think the silicone would really shore it up enough (I don't have a ton of experience with silicone, so I don't know how strong it is, other than it not sticking film canisters to the bottom of a cardboard box)? I've got a couple pics I can post.


----------



## moricollins (Apr 8, 2020)

Pictures of the cracks would help. 

The crack in my glass goes about 15-16" long. With a pretty cheap piece of plexiglass you could shore up the cracked piece of glass (maybe for your next build  ).


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hmm, if that's the case with yours then maybe some plexiglass could work with mine too. The longest are 18"


----------



## moricollins (Apr 8, 2020)

Those are pretty extreme cracks. What I would do is put plexiglass on both sides, in front and behind the glass to support the cracked glass. But you might just want to wait for the new tank to arrive.


----------



## Rhino1 (Apr 8, 2020)

My little whites tree frog ate like a champion for 3 nights straight (lobster roach nymphs are his weakness) and so last night it spent the first night in the new enclosure. Seems very chill and I will continue to tong feed him in here.
I really like this little dude.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 16, 2020)

Tank came in yesterday and got it all set up, so now it's just making sure I can keep it cool enough and the humidity high enough. I'm not too worried about the humidity, but the temps could be a challenge. It'll be closer to normal temps this weekend outside, so I can start experimenting with cooling methods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frogdaddy (Apr 16, 2020)

pannaking22 said:


> Tank came in yesterday and got it all set up, so now it's just making sure I can keep it cool enough and the humidity high enough. I'm not too worried about the humidity, but the temps could be a challenge. It'll be closer to normal temps this weekend outside, so I can start experimenting with cooling methods.


Cheap computer fans are awesome!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 16, 2020)

Frogdaddy said:


> Cheap computer fans are awesome!


I'd actually just started reading about that, how do you set them up? Are they actually inside the viv or blowing through an opening or...? Need to read more on that I think since that would probably be easier than trying to work with ice and cold packs and things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rhino1 (Apr 18, 2020)

@pannaking22 hey just be aware that some cheap fans will generate a lot of heat in the fan centre and will end up blowing warm air after a while of being on, I learnt this the hard way and have since moved to the smallest, good quality hydroponic fans I could find, they are much more reliable and can put up with a fair bit of moisture and humidity and by far they run a fair bit cooler.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dandrobates (Apr 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Apr 18, 2020)

Dandrobates said:


> View attachment 340798


Is that a _Phyllobates sp._?

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## moricollins (Apr 18, 2020)

Arthroverts said:


> Is that a _Phyllobates sp._?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


Phyllobates terribilis "mint", I think


----------



## Dandrobates (Apr 18, 2020)

Yes P. Terribilis “mint”


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 20, 2020)

Rhino1 said:


> @pannaking22 hey just be aware that some cheap fans will generate a lot of heat in the fan centre and will end up blowing warm air after a while of being on, I learnt this the hard way and have since moved to the smallest, good quality hydroponic fans I could find, they are much more reliable and can put up with a fair bit of moisture and humidity and by far they run a fair bit cooler.


That's what I was reading, it seems kind of hit and miss with the smaller computer fans. After reading through a bunch of stuff on Dendroboard I bought a cheap computer fan that I'm going to test out extensively before the frogs arrive. If it doesn't work (or not well enough) I'll make a switch. 

Still having a really hard time keeping the temps in check, which has gotten frustrating. I've lifted the light up a couple inches, been rotating ice packs out on the top throughout the day, had a fan blowing diagonally across the front on and off, and it still doesn't seem to want to go below 78F during the day. Maxed out at 81.5F. I didn't think it'd be this difficult to keep it cool. Ugh. If worst comes to worst, we've got a spare room that stays consistently cooler that we can put them in, but it'll be a bummer since we got them to have a diurnal pet we could enjoy in our living room.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moricollins (Apr 20, 2020)

Big day!
Mist King system arrived today. Getting it set up.

Revamped my Adelphobates galactonatus tank today. Included a side panel, and the misting head.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rhino1 (Apr 30, 2020)

My four juvie tree frogs are growing so fast and they have really started to trash their enclosure, I had to remove some foliage and added in more substantial perches for them. Almost finished their next enclosure, hopefully I will plant it out this weekend and start the 4-6 weeks of cycling before they move in.
Not a great picture but you get the idea

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Rhino1 (Apr 30, 2020)

moricollins said:


> Big day!
> Mist King system arrived today. Getting it set up.
> 
> Revamped my Adelphobates galactonatus tank today. Included a side panel, and the misting head.
> View attachment 341108


What size tank is that?


----------



## moricollins (Apr 30, 2020)

Rhino1 said:


> What size tank is that?


18"x18"x24" (45cmx45cmx60cm)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla (Apr 30, 2020)

An exciting day in my frog room today. I finally got some new frogs!!! 




For more pictures hop over to my thread: https://arachnoboards.com/threads/theklas-vivs-and-dart-frogs.326986/post-3044932

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 30, 2020)

@Thekla same here, my little ones are due to arrive any time now! Excited to get my first dart frogs!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rhino1 (Apr 30, 2020)

Thekla said:


> An exciting day in my frog room today. I finally got some new frogs!!!
> 
> View attachment 342460
> 
> ...


They are beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (May 3, 2020)

Rhino1 said:


> My four juvie tree frogs are growing so fast and they have really started to trash their enclosure, I had to remove some foliage and added in more substantial perches for them. Almost finished their next enclosure, hopefully I will plant it out this weekend and start the 4-6 weeks of cycling before they move in.
> Not a great picture but you get the idea
> View attachment 342435


I knew you'd have to back down on the foliage. These guys are like bulls in a china shop. I gave mine cork bark and cholla cactus wood supported by some reclaimed swamp wood. I wanted plants big time, but when I saw how large they could get and their not so precise landings compared to other tree frogs I went the easy route. Nice group!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rhino1 (May 3, 2020)

Just finished a complete enclosure and background build for my tree frogs today, it's ok, I just wish I was a bit neater, anyways I will just wait for everything to settle, cycle and grow in before I put them in there, added springtails and isopods last night. I made sure to have heaps of perching and hiding and climbing areas in the background build.


View of the floor area, showing the water section which has a tap and will be changed daily.


I'm a bit dissapointed with it but honestly it's safe and practical for what I need, this is the build here https://arachnoboards.com/threads/first-enclosure-build-tree-frog-kung-fu.332593/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moricollins (May 7, 2020)

Delivery day! 15 pounds of cork bark!

Going to go thru and pick it the pieces I want for my next build. Then I'll have lots left over for future builds

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Thekla (May 9, 2020)

This morning, just for a moment, all 4 of my little cuties congregated in the upper corner of the viv.   It's so good to see them all well. Over the last week, I only saw 2 or 3 at a time, I think their most active phase is right after the lights go on, and I'm already at work at that time. 




Further down (behind the brom) is the confirmed male, he was calling relentlessly.  And I'm beginning to suspect he's indeed the only male in the group. I only ever hear him calling and none of the others. And being around 7 months oow, I guess all males (if there were more) should be calling already, shouldn't they? 

Oh, and I think I can confirm they're eating well... I mean when there's something coming out there should be something going in, right?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## moricollins (May 9, 2020)

Thekla said:


> This morning, just for a moment, all 4 of my little cuties congregated in the upper corner of the viv.   It's so good to see them all well. Over the last week, I only saw 2 or 3 at a time, I think their most active phase is right after the lights go on, and I'm already at work at that time.
> 
> View attachment 343864
> 
> ...


Those are lovely frogs. 
And generally, yes, if there's something coming out there must also be food going in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moricollins (May 18, 2020)

Ranitomeya uakarii froglet, growing nicely. I love the patterning with this one, the not-quite-triangle on the head, the white stripe down the back. I'm hoping the white stripe stays as it grows

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Rhino1 (May 19, 2020)

So jealous that you can get pdf's.
My whites tree frogs are growing so fast and are have become very tame, I assume that they know the bass in my voice as they all come out within 5-10 minutes of me getting home from work.

" Yawn, You woke me up man"
	

		
			
		

		
	



"Psst Hey dude got any crickets?"
	

		
			
		

		
	



"Better get a bit closer"


"Hey man can you loan me a few roaches til next week?"

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## Rhino1 (May 23, 2020)

Over the last few weeks I've bought some more froglets and swapped enclosures around, I don't have a great deal of variety to choose from over here but I like tree frogs and have since purchased 3 more species from the Litoria genus.
I now have 4 dwarf tree frogs "Litoria fallax", these guys are tiny 6-7mm long
	

		
			
		

		
	



A pair of Bleating tree frog froglets L.Dentata, these guys are about 1cm long atm and eat like pigs, they follow each other around everywhere too which is very cute.


and also I have a pair of dainty tree frog froglets- Litoria gracilenta and they are about 1 cm long too.


And this is the new enclosure set up for dwarf tree frogs, Ive used sphagnum on top of the sub, is sphagnum ok on top?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## pannaking22 (May 26, 2020)

Beautiful enclosures! I'm sure they'll be very happy in there. 

My azureus have settled in well and are plenty bold, especially as the tank has grown in more. They like sitting together under the aluminum plant in the center of the enclosure. I'm assuming they're plotting how to get more flies because they're bottomless freaking pits when it's food time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moricollins (May 28, 2020)

Today in the frog room (well not in the frog room, but in the house): I picked up two new tanks. One a 32x18x24" Atasuki sliding door terrarium, there's a bit of a weird double think pane of glass art the bottom 6" of the tank. I'm not 100% sure how to drill it for my drain hole, going to do some research.

The other is a 36x18x18" exo terra. This one looks nice, even came with a nice light fixture. The exo Terra ones that are designed for their tanks. I'm looking forward to using it. (Need plant bulbs for it not the reptile UVB bulbs)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla (May 28, 2020)

moricollins said:


> there's a bit of a weird double think pane of glass art the bottom 6" of the tank.


I'm not really sure what you mean by that. Could you post a picture? 

 Other than that, I look forward to what you'll make of them.  I wished I had space for another big tank, but alas, I don't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moricollins (May 28, 2020)

Thekla said:


> I'm not really sure what you mean by that. Could you post a picture?
> 
> Other than that, I look forward to what you'll make of them.  I wished I had space for another big tank, but alas, I don't.


Here's what the Atasuki is like https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIAxAC&usg=AOvVaw3XcG5GvK-1vEk0cNI5VdnE



It's a bit hard to explain but that's an inner glass box, and a separate outer glass box, with a plastic lip to prevent water from going in between.
I'm going to be calling the store tomorrow to see if I can return it, since it isn't what I had ordered.


----------



## Thekla (May 28, 2020)

Well, that's weird. And totally impractical. Why would they do that?    Good luck with returning it.


----------



## moricollins (May 28, 2020)

Thekla said:


> Well, that's weird. And totally impractical. Why would they do that?    Good luck with returning it.


It is designed to be able to be taken down for shipping, all the parts all fit inside the one glass box piece. It's a neat idea, and would make shipping them easier than a fully assembled tank , but not overly useful for dart frogs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moricollins (May 30, 2020)

Started my next build. 36x18x18" exo Terra, Cork mosaic background

I drilled the drainage hole and set out the cork for the background:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moricollins (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm the last couple of days I've set up one of the two new tanks , well partially set it up: made the background and drilled the drainage hole, still have to do substrate and plants and other landscaping...

I've also found what could be the future inhabitants of the tank: Dendrobates tinctorius "Robertus" , found someone selling a pair of them. I'm really tempted to, these would be my first tincs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moricollins (Jun 5, 2020)

I've been working on my next terrarium. Here's how it looks so far
	

		
			
		

		
	




And I picked up a few plants for this build (and just in general)

Peperomia puteolata
	

		
			
		

		
	




Philodendron Birkin

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Dandrobates (Jun 5, 2020)

It’s like a blank canvas. Looking forward to seeing it grow out.


----------



## moricollins (Jun 8, 2020)

I've had a run of luck with finding used tanks. 
Picked up a 36x19x24" sliding door terrarium, needs cleaned but is in great shape, and a 12x12x12" exo terra that I can use for growing out froglets. All for a really great price.


----------



## Rhino1 (Jun 8, 2020)

moricollins said:


> I've had a run of luck with finding used tanks.
> Picked up a 36x19x24" sliding door terrarium, needs cleaned but is in great shape, and a 12x12x12" exo terra that I can use for growing out froglets. All for a really great price.


I like finding good second hand tanks, sounds like a great score


----------



## Rhino1 (Jun 13, 2020)

My teeny, tiny dwarf tree froglets (L.Fallax) are growing nicely, these guys are neat as they are always visible, they bask a lot and stay active during the days, I gave them winged fruit flies the other day and the mid-air acrobatics were sensational to watch. They are around 1cm long now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moricollins (Jun 13, 2020)

Rhino1 said:


> My teeny, tiny dwarf tree froglets (L.Fallax) are growing nicely, these guys are neat as they are always visible, they bask a lot and stay active during the days, I gave them winged fruit flies the other day and the mid-air acrobatics were sensational to watch. They are around 1cm long now.
> View attachment 348885


Neat frogs! Video of the fly catching?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moricollins (Jun 14, 2020)

Landscaping finished, added bell cups, coco huts and magnolia
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 leaves

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pannaking22 (Jun 15, 2020)

Having issues with the humidity/temp balance the last few days as things get more towards the normal summer temps. AC seems to want to go crazy sometimes, which dries out the tank, but without it I have a hard time keeping temps below 79F. I can't set up a MistKing unfortunately, so does anyone have other recommendations? I've seen those reptile fogger things for sale in some places and have been contemplating picking one up and setting it on a timer.


----------



## pannaking22 (Jun 15, 2020)

Oh and on a random secondary note, either some wild FFs got in one of my cups or I've got a few that have somehow mutated back to having wings again. Talk about a surprise when I was dumping some flies for the frogs this morning!


----------



## moricollins (Jun 15, 2020)

pannaking22 said:


> Oh and on a random secondary note, either some wild FFs got in one of my cups or I've got a few that have somehow mutated back to having wings again. Talk about a surprise when I was dumping some flies for the frogs this morning!


Been there, done that. It wasn't super pleasant and the flies that escaped didn't make the wife terribly pleased...

The reptile foggers are, by others' accounts, vastly interior to mist King systems. Is there a reason you can't use a mist King?


----------



## moricollins (Jun 16, 2020)

Took this picture a few days ago, one of my Ranitomeya uakarii froglets

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Jun 16, 2020)

moricollins said:


> Been there, done that. It wasn't super pleasant and the flies that escaped didn't make the wife terribly pleased...
> 
> The reptile foggers are, by others' accounts, vastly interior to mist King systems. Is there a reason you can't use a mist King?


Figured someone else would have that experience since the little buggers have such a small genome. Interesting watching mutation in action though (even though I'm not a fan of it in this case...).

From what I've read/seen (which admittedly isn't a ton), it's a pretty loud system that needs to be firmly set in place. Since my frogs are ~5 ft off the ground I may need to mount the pump on something. Since I live in a cheaply made apartment, they don't want us putting holes in the walls and since they're fairly thin walls it would be a disturbance for my neighbors too. 

I've played with our AC system a bit over the last couple days and it seems like I can maintain the temps a bit better (still testing that though), so now it's just figuring out a way to maintain the humidity. I've got hydroballs as my false bottom but there's next to no moisture down there. I'm wondering how long the humidity would last if I added a bunch of water, really wetting the moss and AGB mix while filling the false bottom maybe a quarter of the way at most. Since it wouldn't be getting wicked up very much I'm not sure how much it would do.


----------



## moricollins (Jun 16, 2020)

pannaking22 said:


> Figured someone else would have that experience since the little buggers have such a small genome. Interesting watching mutation in action though (even though I'm not a fan of it in this case...).
> 
> From what I've read/seen (which admittedly isn't a ton), it's a pretty loud system that needs to be firmly set in place. Since my frogs are ~5 ft off the ground I may need to mount the pump on something. Since I live in a cheaply made apartment, they don't want us putting holes in the walls and since they're fairly thin walls it would be a disturbance for my neighbors too.
> 
> I've played with our AC system a bit over the last couple days and it seems like I can maintain the temps a bit better (still testing that though), so now it's just figuring out a way to maintain the humidity. I've got hydroballs as my false bottom but there's next to no moisture down there. I'm wondering how long the humidity would last if I added a bunch of water, really wetting the moss and AGB mix while filling the false bottom maybe a quarter of the way at most. Since it wouldn't be getting wicked up very much I'm not sure how much it would do.


The pump isn't that loud, loose hose pieces rattling around are what causes most of the noise. The pump can easily pump 10 feet vertically. My setup had the water line going up about 5' above the pump and it delivers plenty of pressure. 
 A possible solution is to install a reverse drain tube where you'd have a way to pour water info the drainage layer to then evaporate up causing Increased humidity.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Jun 17, 2020)

moricollins said:


> The pump isn't that loud, loose hose pieces rattling around are what causes most of the noise. The pump can easily pump 10 feet vertically. My setup had the water line going up about 5' above the pump and it delivers plenty of pressure.
> A possible solution is to install a reverse drain tube where you'd have a way to pour water info the drainage layer to then evaporate up causing Increased humidity.


Well shoot, if it's mostly the hose pieces then I can probably figure something out to muffle the noise a bit. 

Reverse drain tube is new to me. I'll have to do some reading into that. It could be another option, especially if it evaporates at a decent rate.


----------



## moricollins (Jun 17, 2020)

Essentially it's just a tube you would use to pour water into the drainage layer instead of into the substrate


----------



## moricollins (Jun 18, 2020)

Thekla said:


> Well, that's weird. And totally impractical. Why would they do that?    Good luck with returning it.


They finally got the right tank in and exchanged it.  

Now I get to start on a couple new builds! One18x18x24" and two 36x18x24" (can't do those until I get a new rack setup)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla (Jun 19, 2020)

moricollins said:


> They finally got the right tank in and exchanged it.
> 
> Now I get to start on a couple new builds! One18x18x24" and two 36x18x24" (can't do those until I get a new rack setup)


I'm really jealous, I wish I had the space for new tanks.


----------



## moricollins (Jun 19, 2020)

Thekla said:


> I'm really jealous, I wish I had the space for new tanks.


I need a new rack before I can set them permanently up, but that's a problem for later lol. 

Going to do the 18x18x24" this week, then figure out the new rack (I already have the space for the 18x18x24" prepared in my current rack), and the other two tanks


----------



## Thekla (Jun 19, 2020)

moricollins said:


> I need a new rack before I can set them permanently up, but that's a problem for later lol.
> 
> Going to do the 18x18x24" this week, then figure out the new rack (I already have the space for the 18x18x24" prepared in my current rack), and the other two tanks


Even thinking about a whole rack of enclosures would be utopian for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## moricollins (Jun 21, 2020)

New build for my Ranitomeya uakarii

Reactions: Like 3 | Award 1


----------



## moricollins (Jul 3, 2020)

New build (another one  )
36x18x24" Atasuki (the replacement for the incorrect one). This will house either Ameerega bassleri "Chrome" or Ameerega pepperi "yellow/gold"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Thekla (Jul 7, 2020)

The first clutch of eggs since I got into the hobby!!! YAY! 




Just discovered it, it's very early in the morning here. They must have laid it yesterday when my little Casanova and one of his girls basically spent the whole evening in that film canister. 
Now, I'm actually not sure what to do? Do I get it out? Or should I leave it in there because it might go bad anyway but to help the frogs to learn to care for it? What would you do?

Side note: Isn't it cute that 3 of my 4 Ranis always spent their night together in that bromeliad?  I have no idea where the 4th frog spends its nights though...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moricollins (Jul 7, 2020)

Thekla said:


> The first clutch of eggs since I got into the hobby!!! YAY!
> 
> View attachment 351772
> 
> ...


What I do with my Ranitomeya is leave the eggs in the tank for a week (or so) then pull them. 

It's pretty cute to watch them pile into a bromeliad for the night. I once had 6 Ranitomeya sirensis in the same brom, including 2 sets where 2 frogs were in the same axil.


----------



## Thekla (Jul 7, 2020)

moricollins said:


> What I do with my Ranitomeya is leave the eggs in the tank for a week (or so) then pull them.


Sounds like a plan... but could you explain to me why you wait a week?
Is it to let them care for the eggs for a while? And when the eggs haven't gone bad by then chances are better they'll develop further?

Oh, and is there a particular good trick/practise to get them out of the container? 



> It's pretty cute to watch them pile into a bromeliad for the night. I once had 6 Ranitomeya sirensis in the same brom, including 2 sets where 2 frogs were in the same axil.


That's adorable!


----------



## moricollins (Jul 7, 2020)

Thekla said:


> Sounds like a plan... but could you explain to me why you wait a week?
> Is it to let them care for the eggs for a while? And when the eggs haven't gone bad by then chances are better they'll develop further?
> 
> Oh, and is there a particular good trick/practise to get them out of the container?
> ...


I wait a week to see if the eggs are viable. If they are starting to develop then I pull them, if they aren't developing then I leave them.

What I do is take the eggs in the film canisters and put them in another container intact, and then keep the new container humid/moist and monitor the eggs. When they start to hatch then I remove the tads and put them into a water cup. 

For my Ranitomeya sirensis I leave the eggs with the parents since they'll transport them into water cups for me ;-)


----------



## pannaking22 (Jul 7, 2020)

Sneaky sneaky mold. Looks like the springtails and isopods have had a hard time catching up, so I'll be doing some spot removing later and adding another batch of cleanup crew. I know a little mold won't hurt (it's an ecosystem after all), but this stuff looks like it's taking over the sphagnum layer and some of the cork bark as well. Rude. Beginning to suspect that my hygrometer is having some accuracy issues, so I'll be messing with that too. It's one of those cheap digital ones, so not a huge surprise. Anymore for humidity I just watch the frogs and the top layer of leaf litter. If the frogs are hiding and the leaves look dry I'll do a quick misting and they usually come right back out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla (Jul 7, 2020)

moricollins said:


> I wait a week to see if the eggs are viable. If they are starting to develop then I pull them, if they aren't developing then I leave them.


How do you see if they're developing? They're so tiny.   



> What I do is take the eggs in the film canisters and put them in another container intact, and then keep the new container humid/moist and monitor the eggs. When they start to hatch then I remove the tads and put them into a water cup.


It was more like 'how do you remove them from the film canisters?' With a spoon? Flush them out? Gosh, this is all so new and exciting! 



> For my Ranitomeya sirensis I leave the eggs with the parents since they'll transport them into water cups for me ;-)


Afaik, R. variabilis should transport their tads as well and then leave them alone, but I'm not sure if they would actually use provided water cups or just use broms. Which would be inconvenient as I can't look into most of the broms.  And I really don't want to be surprised by dozens of flighty little frogs I can't get out of the viv. It will probably happen anyway at some point, but for now I'm gonna pull those eggs and see if I can raise them myself.


----------



## moricollins (Jul 7, 2020)

Thekla said:


> How do you see if they're developing? They're so tiny.
> 
> 
> It was more like 'how do you remove them from the film canisters?' With a spoon? Flush them out? Gosh, this is all so new and exciting!
> ...


I use water to flush the eggs out of the cups.

My sirensis have been good about putting tads into water cups and not into bromeliads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zoeyw (Jul 8, 2020)

I think they can sense the presence of others. Like something has changed in the jungle.


----------



## Rhino1 (Jul 8, 2020)

Thekla said:


> The first clutch of eggs since I got into the hobby!!! YAY!
> 
> View attachment 351772
> 
> ...


Aw that's awesome!! Congratulations @Thekla

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zoeyw (Jul 9, 2020)

Cool! 
Happy watching.


----------



## moricollins (Jul 13, 2020)

Ranitomeya sirensis Rio Pachitea yellow , up close and personal...

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## moricollins (Jul 19, 2020)

Ranitomeya uakarii standing guard on a seru pod

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## FrDoc (Jul 20, 2020)

I like trolling this thread.  I don’t keep any frogs, but there are some spectacularly cool looking specimens pictured here.  Out of curiosity, what is the general life span of a frog well kept in captivity?  Is there an appreciable difference in longevity between certain genera/species?


----------



## moricollins (Jul 20, 2020)

FrDoc said:


> I like trolling this thread.  I don’t keep any frogs, but there are some spectacularly cool looking specimens pictured here.  Out of curiosity, what is the general life span of a frog well kept in captivity?  Is there an appreciable difference in longevity between certain genera/species?


Within dart frogs, it ranges (from what I've read) from 10 to over 20 years. There are people who've had frogs that were already adults when they acquired them for 20 years.

Reactions: Wow 2


----------



## Nongkym (Jul 21, 2020)

I have too many D. azureus froglets to feed! Normally, I would rent a booth at an expo to sell my babies, but I did not anticipate how long the shows would be cancelled. I called a few of the local shops in my area and seems like a few other breeders are in the same situation as I am.

@Thekla thanks for sharing your FF set up! I like your idea of using of pantyhose. Do your cultures give off a "funky" fermented odor? I use mason jars and secure the top with a coffee filter and the metal ring. I have had zero problems and 100% success rate as well as 100% complete utilization of each culture since I switched to Repashy Superfly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthroverts (Jul 21, 2020)

Nongkym said:


> I have too many D. azureus froglets to feed! Normally, I would rent a booth at an expo to sell my babies, but I did not anticipate how long the shows would be cancelled. I called a few of the local shops in my area and seems like a few other breeders are in the same situation as I am.
> 
> @Thekla thanks for sharing your FF set up! I like your idea of using of pantyhose. Do your cultures give off a "funky" fermented odor? I use mason jars and secure the top with a coffee filter and the metal ring. I have had zero problems and 100% success rate as well as 100% complete utilization of each culture since I switched to Repashy Superfly.


Too many? Impossible!

On a serious note I understand that completely...they are absolute eating machines.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rhino1 (Jul 21, 2020)

Tree frogs again!
My dwarf tree frogs have been brown quite a lot lately, this upsets me slightly, quite often they have been green during the day and brown at night. It's winter over here and I can't get fruit flies atm but I'm thinking it has something to do with all the colour changing. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The big tree frogs have been hungry as usual and I also finally started naming them, I don't normally name these types of pets but I just couldn't help myself.
This is Ori and Fat Tony.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## toan (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi guys, I'm having a lot of issues hatching azureus eggs. The eggs would develop part way and die, any idea what's going on here?


----------



## moricollins (Jul 21, 2020)

toan said:


> Hi guys, I'm having a lot of issues hatching azureus eggs. The eggs would develop part way and die, any idea what's going on here?


Pictures of the eggs? How are you keeping them after you pull them?
How long have you had the adults?


----------



## toan (Jul 21, 2020)

moricollins said:


> Pictures of the eggs? How are you keeping them after you pull them?
> How long have you had the adults?


I've just gotten the adults 3-4 months ago. 

they laid a batch of 5 eggs initially after 2 months, and of those only 1 made it. subsequently, I've had batches of 2-3 eggs and none of them have made it. I have 1 tadpole.

I've tried  a few different ways to keep them, 1 move them to a new petri dish and add a little water, 2 keep the same petri dish add a little water, 3. the latest (the photos) i move them to a new plastic container i use for tarantulas and add a little water. I've already removed the two dead eggs seen in the photos below. 

I usually do get them to at least the tails stage as you see here in the photo, but at some point they turn to a gray mash.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Jul 22, 2020)

What an absolutely cracking thread.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Love 2


----------



## moricollins (Jul 22, 2020)

toan said:


> I've just gotten the adults 3-4 months ago.
> 
> they laid a batch of 5 eggs initially after 2 months, and of those only 1 made it. subsequently, I've had batches of 2-3 eggs and none of them have made it. I have 1 tadpole.
> 
> ...


My thoughts are a couple things:
1. Supplements for the adults: what do you use? When eggs don't develop people often try increasing the vitamin A that the adults get. If you're using a good supplement then this USUALLY isn't an issue
2. They might still just be new at trying to breed and need a few more tries to get it right.

More details would help

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla (Jul 22, 2020)

Nongkym said:


> I have too many D. azureus froglets to feed! Normally, I would rent a booth at an expo to sell my babies, but I did not anticipate how long the shows would be cancelled. I called a few of the local shops in my area and seems like a few other breeders are in the same situation as I am.


I'd love to get some of them off your hands, but for one you're halfway around the world and secondly, I don't have any space at the moment.  I hope you'll get this sorted before they eat you out of house and home.



> @Thekla thanks for sharing your FF set up! I like your idea of using of pantyhose. Do your cultures give off a "funky" fermented odor? I use mason jars and secure the top with a coffee filter and the metal ring. I have had zero problems and 100% success rate as well as 100% complete utilization of each culture since I switched to Repashy Superfly.


No, no funny odour. I don't have cultures more than 4 weeks old though... but until that point, you can only smell the apple cider vinegar a bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nongkym (Jul 22, 2020)

toan said:


> I've just gotten the adults 3-4 months ago.
> 
> they laid a batch of 5 eggs initially after 2 months, and of those only 1 made it. subsequently, I've had batches of 2-3 eggs and none of them have made it. I have 1 tadpole.
> 
> ...


Are you using tadpole tea? Some of the eggs look appear to be swimming in too much water, and that can lead to suffocation of the eggs. The water level should be half way up the egg. The picture of the grey one looks like it drowned. In this picture the container seems to be on an uneven surface and that corner may have deeper water. How old are your breeders and are you supplementing vitamins etc.? Be careful not to over dose on vitamin A which can be a problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## toan (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks for the replies.

I did try to use tadpole tea in the past, and I've found that they develop further with clear RO water. I can try tadpole tea water again in the future to make sure it is not just by chance. The container is pretty flat, but it's probably the nature of the plastic that makes the water bead more than in a petri dish. In the past though, when I was using petri dish, they did not develop as far as in the ones in the photo. Also I don't know the age of the breeders, I got them as adults, and I suspect they were trade-ins at the pet store. The previous owner might have traded them in exactly *because* they tended to not produce good eggs.

I do supplement them, maybe once a week on vitamins, and every other day on calcium.


----------



## moricollins (Jul 23, 2020)

toan said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I did try to use tadpole tea in the past, and I've found that they develop further with clear RO water. I can try tadpole tea water again in the future to make sure it is not just by chance. The container is pretty flat, but it's probably the nature of the plastic that makes the water bead more than in a petri dish. In the past though, when I was using petri dish, they did not develop as far as in the ones in the photo. Also I don't know the age of the breeders, I got them as adults, and I suspect they were trade-ins at the pet store. The previous owner might have traded them in exactly *because* they tended to not produce good eggs.
> 
> I do supplement them, maybe once a week on vitamins, and every other day on calcium.


What supplement brand are you using?


----------



## basin79 (Jul 23, 2020)

I can join in!!!!!!! Meet Pennywise. Ceratophrys aurita.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## FrDoc (Jul 23, 2020)

basin79 said:


> I can join in!!!!!!! Meet Pennywise. Ceratophrys aurita.
> 
> View attachment 353643


My question is, were you keeping this little beauty before or did you obtain it in order to participate more practically in the thread (heh)?  Either way my good man, you seemingly have a better collection than most zoological gardens.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (Jul 23, 2020)

FrDoc said:


> My question is, were you keeping this little beauty before or did you obtain it in order to participate more practically in the thread (heh)?  Either way my good man, you seemingly have a better collection than most zoological gardens.


Pennywise arrived early doors today via a courier. Been thinking of getting a frog again for a while. Pulled the trigger last Tuesday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Nongkym (Jul 23, 2020)

basin79 said:


> Pennywise arrived early doors today via a courier. Been thinking of getting a frog again for a while. Pulled the trigger last Tuesday.


Pennywise is a great name for your new frog!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liquifin (Jul 23, 2020)

I don't know why, but I've never noticed this thread until now. So I'll be joining in on the pacman too I guess, since I've just got back into pacman frogs again.



basin79 said:


> I can join in!!!!!!! Meet Pennywise. Ceratophrys aurita.
> 
> View attachment 353643


That's the most light colored C. aurita I've seen so far. But many colors of C. aurita range from specimen to specimen. How large is this specimen? They usually darken with age.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nongkym (Jul 23, 2020)

toan said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I did try to use tadpole tea in the past, and I've found that they develop further with clear RO water. I can try tadpole tea water again in the future to make sure it is not just by chance. The container is pretty flat, but it's probably the nature of the plastic that makes the water bead more than in a petri dish. In the past though, when I was using petri dish, they did not develop as far as in the ones in the photo. Also I don't know the age of the breeders, I got them as adults, and I suspect they were trade-ins at the pet store. The previous owner might have traded them in exactly *because* they tended to not produce good eggs.
> 
> I do supplement them, maybe once a week on vitamins, and every other day on calcium.


Having the breeders for a short amount of time may be part of the issue since you do not have a feeding/supplement history. I use Repashy SuperVite about 2-3 times a week and alternate with calcium for my feedings when I am breeding or raising babies. Less often for my retired froggies. Are you feeding only fruit flies? Another possibility is breeding sibling clutch mates and too much in breeding (cue banjo music). That would definitely impact the development of the offspring and I have witnessed this occurrence in poor development of tadpoles and froglets with some of my fellow breeders. I saw a clutch develop into froglets and had no use of their front limbs. Very disheartening to witness. Temperature could also be another factor. Several potential variables to consider.

On a side note, I have always used tadpole with very high success. In my book, if it works- don't fix it. Somethings, e.g. faster development of embryos should not be rushed.


----------



## mickiem (Jul 23, 2020)

I had a male White's Tree Frog get out TWICE.  Each time he was out about 3-5 days.  I had bowls of very damp sphagnum moss sitting around everywhere.These are old pets, so I was pretty bummed and very proactive trying to find him.  Both times, tho, he came back to his enclosure and waited on me to let him back in.    He's such a goober.  I would be super panicked if a PDF ever got out.  I am sure they would not last a half hour.  My waxy monkey tree frogs never shoot out of their cage, they always use one leg at a time and climb on me to get out.  Funny how different each species is.  You get accustomed to their movements and you can head them off most of the time.  Sorry, this wasn't a day in the frog room, more like reminiscing about my guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Jul 23, 2020)

Liquifin said:


> That's the most light colored C. aurita I've seen so far. But many colors of C. aurita range from specimen to specimen. How large is this specimen? They usually darken with age.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Jul 23, 2020)

@basin79, do you still have your pinky finger???

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Liquifin (Jul 23, 2020)

basin79 said:


> View attachment 353706


Beautiful, it's still a froglet, but it'll grow to be a bit larger than C. cranwelli as adults. Love this species in general, my C. aurita eats better than the rest of my pacman froglets, despite being born with a weaker right arm. Be prepared for the best eating pacman frog you'll probably ever get.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## toan (Jul 23, 2020)

Nongkym said:


> I use Repashy SuperVite about 2-3 times a week and alternate with calcium for my feedings when I am breeding or raising babies. Less often for my retired froggies. Are you feeding only fruit flies?


There is a good piles of leaves in their tank and they probably get the spring tails and isopods i seeded in there. The entire tank was crawling with springtails when I initially put them in there. It only tooke them a few days until the springtails couldn't be seen anymore. I still see some if I dig through the leaf litter. I also give them phorid flies and pinhead crickets that I hatch myself.


----------



## moricollins (Jul 24, 2020)

toan said:


> There is a good piles of leaves in their tank and they probably get the spring tails and isopods i seeded in there. The entire tank was crawling with springtails when I initially put them in there. It only tooke them a few days until the springtails couldn't be seen anymore. I still see some if I dig through the leaf litter. I also give them phorid flies and pinhead crickets that I hatch myself.


I don't think I've seen you most what you use as supplements. I use Repashy calcium plus every feeding. It is an all-in-one calcium and vitamin supplement that has the vitamins in forms that are usable by dart frogs.


----------



## Nongkym (Jul 24, 2020)

Liquifin said:


> I don't know why, but I've never noticed this thread until now. So I'll be joining in on the pacman too I guess, since I've just got back into pacman frogs again.
> 
> 
> That's the most light colored C. aurita I've seen so far. But many colors of C. aurita range from specimen to specimen. How large is this specimen? They usually darken with age.


Pennywise was mentioned in this episode of Eons that I watched last night. Super cool!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nongkym (Jul 24, 2020)

moricollins said:


> I don't think I've seen you most what you use as supplements. I use Repashy calcium plus every feeding. It is an all-in-one calcium and vitamin supplement that has the vitamins in forms that are usable by dart frogs.


I have been extremely satisfied with all of the Repashy products I have used. I opted for the Supervite because I still have calcium vit D3 stuff. The "supervite is microfine complete vitamin only supplement powder that contains both retinol and carotenoids as sources of vitamin A." from the repashy brochure. I also like to use the Savory stew to feed my tadpoles.


----------



## FrDoc (Jul 24, 2020)

I want you to know you guys are pushing me over the edge.  I’ve never had an interest in setting up an enclosure for those cool little PDFs or tree frogs.  Plus, I live in a tree frog enclosure called Central Florida.  However, in trolling this thread, and beginning to research further just out of curiosity, I have discovered the realm of amphibian blimps like, pixies, pac man, and Budgett’s frogs.  I’m starting to think this is an area of frogdom from which I could possibly find a new friend or two.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Nongkym (Jul 24, 2020)

FrDoc said:


> I want you to know you guys are pushing me over the edge.  I’ve never had an interest in setting up an enclosure for those cool little PDFs or tree frogs.  Plus, I live in a tree frog enclosure called Central Florida.  However, in trolling this thread, and beginning to research further just out of curiosity, I have discovered the realm of amphibian blimps like, pixies, pac man, and Budgett’s frogs.  I’m starting to think this is an area of frogdom from which I could possibly find a new friend or two.


Welcome to the club!! They are great to observe and raise- not to mention designing new habitats. Keep us posted as to which will become your new friend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Liquifin (Jul 24, 2020)

Here's one of my Pacman froglets.

Samurai (Supposedly) Blue Pacman Froglet




About this morph: 
Samurai carries the unique gene of "Translucent" also known as the "Mutant" gene which is a clear or see through pacman frog. By breeding Samurai X Samurai you can produce offspring that is more translucent with each generation bred down. Note that this morph can possibly have some small chances of birth defects regarding to their jaw being a bit deformed or a problem with a bigger lower jaw or known as an over-bite. Most can still eat well despite having such issues.

People tend to think of "Blue" when they hear samurai, but blue is something that can range drastically and not all samurai "blue" are blue. If you're looking for that samurai blue pacman, then you're basically seeking a teal blue morph or a grade A/Grade 1 samurai blue pacman, which are rare and expensive. If you grade my samurai (supposedly) blue then it would be a low grade 5 (depending on the scale). Although I consider it samurai, I don't consider it blue, but I do keep the original label just to note myself that it carries the translucent/mutant gene. Samurai doesn't always mean blue, but people have glued the terms "samurai" and "blue" together whenever they think of blue. Samurai froglets are a darker colored pacman from the usual color, whereas normal green froglets are a light green, samurai froglets are a darker green. Some samurai offspring have been seen to have a teal or blue which is where I think everyone decided to put "samurai" with "blue" = "samurai blue". This morph is hard to explain, so this is just a small bit on this morph.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## toan (Jul 24, 2020)

moricollins said:


> I don't think I've seen you most what you use as supplements. I use Repashy calcium plus every feeding. It is an all-in-one calcium and vitamin supplement that has the vitamins in forms that are usable by dart frogs.


HI, I didn't know that the exact supplement was important? I've been using rep-cal calcium and rep-cal herp vitamins. I'll do a little reading to see if there is consensus on different vitamin brands making a difference on darts.


----------



## moricollins (Jul 25, 2020)

toan said:


> HI, I didn't know that the exact supplement was important? I've been using rep-cal calcium and rep-cal herp vitamins. I'll do a little reading to see if there is consensus on different vitamin brands making a difference on darts.


The rep-cal calcium and vitamins are (from what I understand) reptile specific and don't include the vitamins in forms that feels can digest/use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moricollins (Jul 25, 2020)

Hidey hole in the cork mosaic? Yes please!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## Thekla (Jul 25, 2020)

Thekla said:


> The first clutch of eggs since I got into the hobby!!! YAY!
> 
> View attachment 351772
> 
> ...


So, well, that first clutch (and also the second I got a couple of days later in the lower film canister) went bad. That was to be expected. I got a third (and maybe fourth clutch) about a week later, 14 eggs in total, so probably two clutches, same location. I pulled those on Thursday, not sure yet what to make of them. Does someone have pictures of how R. variabilis eggs are supposed to look at different stages?  That would probably help a lot.

Anyway, they're at it again already.

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Rhino1 (Jul 28, 2020)

Yay, this thread suddenly became very popular, great to see, hopefully someone will chime in with tree frogs soon.
Also, I'm fairly certain my spirit animal might be a cane toad - Bufo Rhino.


----------



## Nongkym (Jul 28, 2020)

Rhino1 said:


> Yay, this thread suddenly became very popular, great to see, hopefully someone will chime in with tree frogs soon.
> Also, I'm fairly certain my spirit animal might be a cane toad - Bufo Rhino.


I have a breeding group set up for the red eyed tree frogs *Agalychnis callidryas. *Unfortunately, my proven albino female did not survive the cross country move and I am growing up some new girls. I expect to have tadpoles next year. My poor males call every night in anticipation!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nongkym (Jul 29, 2020)

Rhino1 said:


> Yay, this thread suddenly became very popular, great to see, hopefully someone will chime in with tree frogs soon.
> Also, I'm fairly certain my spirit animal might be a cane toad - Bufo Rhino.


Bufo marina is an awesome toad!! I was able to catch a few of them during my field studies in Panama. They get so big!! Your comment reminded me of a scene from one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Rhino1 (Jul 30, 2020)

Nongkym said:


> Bufo marina is an awesome toad!! I was able to catch a few of them during my field studies in Panama. They get so big!! Your comment reminded me of a scene from one of my favorite movies.


Aw, I love that movie. awesome


----------



## Dandrobates (Aug 1, 2020)

@moricollins have you checked out the podcast yet?


----------



## moricollins (Aug 1, 2020)

Dandrobates said:


> @moricollins have you checked out the podcast yet?


Sorry I haven't. I'll have to download Spotify today and give it a listen. 

And by today I mean right now while I'm making dinner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrh3 (Aug 2, 2020)

Tater is out and about. Fat and happy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Liquifin (Aug 3, 2020)

Some more of my pacman frogs. So enjoy.

*Albino Strawberry Pacman Frog*
No, this is not a regular albino if you're wondering...



*Apricot Pacman Frog* 
(Sorry about the low quality of this picture)



*3-Stripe Pacman Frog (Tri-Stripe Pacman Frog)*
This one does carry the samurai gene.



*Brazilian** Horn Frog (Ceratophrys aurita)*
This one has a weaker arm that's recovering in my care and this picture was taken during maintenance so it's a little dirty in this picture. Still the best frog I've worked with in terms of feeding, which mines is an absolute beast.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## moricollins (Aug 6, 2020)

Getting started on my next build a 36x18x24" Atasuki sliding door tank. 

Cleaned the tank and drilled the drainage hole. 

Going to be using most of this cork bark for the build:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moricollins (Aug 10, 2020)

moricollins said:


> Getting started on my next build a 36x18x24" Atasuki sliding door tank.
> 
> Cleaned the tank and drilled the drainage hole.
> 
> ...


Update, beginning of the background

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moricollins (Aug 11, 2020)

Some more work on it. Tried something different for the side panels. I'm divided on how I feel about it. The silicone didn't adhere as well to the peat moss/sticks as I'd hoped but it does give the side some texture.

I'm planning to paint the back and sides of the tank with black paint (outside the vivarium obviously) to hide the spots that where the dirt didn't adhere as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Nongkym (Aug 11, 2020)

moricollins said:


> Some more work on it. Tried something different for the side panels. I'm divided on how I feel about it. The silicone didn't adhere as well to the peat moss/sticks as I'd hoped but it does give the side some texture.
> 
> I'm planning to paint the back and sides of the tank with black paint (outside the vivarium obviously) to hide the spots that where the dirt didn't adhere as well.
> View attachment 356071
> ...


your tank is coming along nicely!! Have you tried working with the "Great stuff" foam in a can? I am inspired to work on my whites tree frog enclosure! thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moricollins (Aug 11, 2020)

Nongkym said:


> your tank is coming along nicely!! Have you tried working with the "Great stuff" foam in a can? I am inspired to work on my whites tree frog enclosure! thanks for sharing.


I've used great stuff. It was hard for me to work with. I am not good at sculpting/using tools to form shapes, so I don't love using great stuff as a background. @Dorifto makes backgrounds using a similar product. There's a thread he started to give advice/steps on how to build one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dorifto (Aug 11, 2020)

Thanks mori!


Great stuff is another brand of polyurethane foam. I used a generic one, with low expansion capabilities, those ones don't create so much bubbles inside, so the final product looks more natural.

The first thing is to choose the correct foam for you, low expansion vs expansive ones, wich colour etc.

@Nongkym  If you want, take a look to my tutorial, and ask any question you have without hesitation.






						Foam background enclosure tutorial
					

Hi guys, seeing that some people are asking about how I made my setup, I´m going to make a litlle tuto about it. It may look difficult, but It was more easy than I thought.  The tools: - A propper enclosure, I choosed the European style glass enclosures, since they are cheap, they have a great...



					arachnoboards.com

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 2


----------



## moricollins (Aug 15, 2020)

A few random shots from today.
Adelphobates galactonatus orange 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ranitomeya uakarii

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 3


----------



## moricollins (Aug 15, 2020)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CD7OR6mFjMR/

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Frogdaddy (Aug 15, 2020)

Sermon on the coco hut.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Love 3


----------



## Dorifto (Aug 15, 2020)

I love dendros, maybe some day...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## moricollins (Aug 15, 2020)

Dorifto said:


> I love dendros, maybe some day...


With your tarantula vivarium building skills you could EASILY do a fantastic dart frog vivarium build.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dorifto (Aug 15, 2020)

moricollins said:


> With your tarantula vivarium building skills you could EASILY do a fantastic dart frog vivarium build.


I know, and for that it annoys me  

My little brother wants something similar to my vivs, but something more like a paludarium with river crabs, so I can make a gift for him and instead of river crabs, I could swap them for dendros 

I had river crabs in the past, and they were quite funny, in a paludarium they would look fantastic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moricollins (Aug 15, 2020)

Dorifto said:


> I know, and for that it annoys me
> 
> My little brother wants something similar to my vivs, but something more like a paludarium with river crabs, so I can make a gift for him and instead of river crabs, I could swap them for dendros
> 
> I had river crabs in the past, and they were quite funny, in a paludarium they would look fantastic


Please don't set your brother up with a multi species paludarium... ;-). One tank, one species. 

River crabs can make cool paludarium subjects. When I was younger (17-19 or thereabouts) I had fiddler crabs and set them up with a land and water section, they were really fun to watch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dorifto (Aug 15, 2020)

moricollins said:


> Please don't set your brother up with a multi species paludarium... ;-). One tank, one species.
> 
> River crabs can make cool paludarium subjects. When I was younger (17-19 or thereabouts) I had fiddler crabs and set them up with a land and water section, they were really fun to watch.


No, no, in case of having only one specie  

He want's a paludarium, with moss, plants and with the stars wars theme...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Frogdaddy (Aug 15, 2020)

Dorifto said:


> I know, and for that it annoys me
> 
> My little brother wants something similar to my vivs, but something more like a paludarium with river crabs, so I can make a gift for him and instead of river crabs, I could swap them for dendros
> 
> I had river crabs in the past, and they were quite funny, in a paludarium they would look fantastic


I've always wanted to set up a paludarium for mudskippers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dorifto (Aug 16, 2020)

Frogdaddy said:


> I've always wanted to set up a paludarium for mudskippers.


You wanna see them fighting


----------



## Frogdaddy (Aug 17, 2020)

Oophaga pumilio Rio Branco

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## moricollins (Aug 17, 2020)

Frogdaddy said:


> Oophaga pumilio Rio Branco
> View attachment 356706


Whoa! That's a lovely frog! (Show off ;-) )

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moricollins (Aug 25, 2020)

Ranitomeya uakarii froglets off to their new home

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## Dorifto (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm envious


----------



## moricollins (Aug 25, 2020)

Dorifto said:


> I'm envious


These are my first froglets I've sold, I'm a little sad to see them go.


----------



## Frogdaddy (Aug 25, 2020)

I understand what you're feeling. But that feeling should be replaced by a sense of pride and accomplishment. You've done everything right and successfully raised those froglets to the point where they need a new home Good job!!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dorifto (Aug 25, 2020)

That's normal, when you raise an animal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Frogdaddy (Aug 25, 2020)

Male E. anthonyi with a LOAD of tads. To the pool kids!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Frogdaddy (Aug 25, 2020)

Phyllobates aurotaenia, 3rd most toxic dart frog.

Reactions: Like 5 | Award 1


----------



## Rhino1 (Aug 29, 2020)

One of my tree frogs started croaking for the first time last night (they grow up so fast) and of course it stopped before I could see which one it was. Wondering if whites tf's be sexed visually?


Im genuinely surprised how at quickly these dudes grew from the tiny froglets that I received in April. So far, so good.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## viper69 (Aug 29, 2020)

Rhino1 said:


> One of my tree frogs started croaking for the first time last night (they grow up so fast) and of course it stopped before I could see which one it was. Wondering if whites tf's be sexed visually?
> View attachment 358186
> 
> Im genuinely surprised how at quickly these dudes grew from the tiny froglets that I received in April. So far, so good.
> View attachment 358190


They can, to an extent. 

I’ve had only males- males will develop nuptial pads on their front legs. Little brown spots on their thumbs.

Google you’ll see pics. They can be quite obvious when you look.

Males and females call- so that is not an indicator.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Frogdaddy (Aug 29, 2020)

Also look for the thicker, heavier bodied frog. Generally those will be females. Pretty typical in most frog species as the females are bigger to carry all those eggs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rhino1 (Sep 2, 2020)

Thanks for the good info @viper69 @Frogdaddy, I will look into it, are nuptial pads present all the time? or is it something that only appears during the breeding season.
How old do they have to be to breed?
Would a rain chamber be necessary, I would like to build one


----------



## Liquifin (Sep 3, 2020)

I finally got my new pacman frog and it's not exactly as "blue" or as "teal" as I thought. Honestly it looks more like a peppermint or lighter grade peppermint than an actual teal. This was a Samruai Teal "Grade A" blue/teal that I ordered but hopefully the colors will be more prominent as it grows up.

Samurai Teal (Grade A) Pacman Frog
Not as blue as I imagined. But only time will see if those colors change or not. I provided two pictures of the same frog taken under different lightings.

Samurai Teal (Grade A) Pacman Frog
*Under high light*



Samurai Teal (Grade A) Pacman Frog
*Under Low light*



Also got some new Albino (samurai line) Pacman Frogs as well

Albino (Samurai Line) Pacman Frog
A bit of moss on it from the shipping container, but it's fine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## viper69 (Sep 3, 2020)

Rhino1 said:


> Thanks for the good info @viper69 @Frogdaddy, I will look into it, are nuptial pads present all the time? or is it something that only appears during the breeding season.
> How old do they have to be to breed?
> Would a rain chamber be necessary, I would like to build one


Been a while since I kept them...Might be seasonal...maybe not

Rainchanber is not always necessary to see them, unless you want to breed. Rain chambers really do give them the best cues.

For example I had a single juvi male, no other frogs- he developed the pads and the croaking


----------



## moricollins (Sep 3, 2020)

Prepping a new vivarium, for my group of Ranitomeya sirensis "Rio Pachitea yellow"

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Frogdaddy (Sep 4, 2020)

Epipedobates anthonyi Rio Salladio

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Award 1


----------



## moricollins (Sep 4, 2020)

Frogdaddy said:


> Epipedobates anthonyi Rio Salladio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I love the different morphs of E. anthonyi , but they're so loud...


----------



## Frogdaddy (Sep 4, 2020)

moricollins said:


> Nice! I love the different morphs of E. anthonyi , but they're so loud...


C'mon they're only loud from sunup till sundown

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## moricollins (Sep 4, 2020)

Frogdaddy said:


> C'mon they're only loud from sunup till sundown


And during the night...


----------



## Frogdaddy (Sep 4, 2020)

moricollins said:


> And during the night...


Meh they really aren't that bad at night. Once in a while I hear them at night.

Probably the same frequency as auratus, tincs, but they are louder than those two speices. Still I wouldn't put them in a bedroom. 

But they do start early in the morning. I mean like before first light. Like birds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moricollins (Sep 6, 2020)

I was doing a bit of tank re-setup for my Ranitomeya sirensis tank that I just rebuild, adding some more leaves. Well, one of the frogs decided that I was too close for comfort and took off, leaping 8" from one of the branches out the open sliding door, onto the floor and immediately hopped the opposite direction under my rack. 

I had to take apart the bottom of the rack beside this tank to get access to where the frog had wedged itself. Luckily, I got the frog out and no harm was done. Lesson learned, only open the viv door the smallest amount possible... 

Thought I'd share that story for your enjoyment

Also, I added a couple of tadpole depositing cups, as soon as they went in one of the frogs started exploring it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## Frogdaddy (Sep 9, 2020)

The very unglamorous side of keeping frogs
	

		
			
		

		
	



Yep, it's culture cup clean up time.




Which tastes better, these or rice cakes? Toss up.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## moricollins (Sep 9, 2020)

Frogdaddy said:


> The very unglamorous side of keeping frogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is the worst part of frogs. 

I have had no success using coffee filters, they disintegrate on me, or fall into the media mix and become mush.


----------



## Frogdaddy (Sep 9, 2020)

moricollins said:


> It is the worst part of frogs.
> 
> I have had no success using coffee filters, they disintegrate on me, or fall into the media mix and become mush.


The bottoms may disintegrate a little but most of the filter remains intact. I've also used paper plates and toilet paper tubes. Really the whole reason to have that stuff is just to give the adult flies somewhere to sit and not be crowded. I've rarely seen maggots crawl up and pupate on any paper based material. They always seem to pupate on the sides of the cup. 
I've also used plastic gutter shield I found at the hardware store. It's similar to what you see in a culture of hornworms feeders, the gutter shield is easy to clean and reuse.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## mickiem (Sep 11, 2020)

I use excelsior.  I try something new but always go back.  It works much better than anything else I've tried.  You all are shaming me - you reuse your cups?  Dangit.  The thought of it gags me.


----------



## moricollins (Sep 11, 2020)

mickiem said:


> I use excelsior.  I try something new but always go back.  It works much better than anything else I've tried.  You all are shaming me - you reuse your cups?  Dangit.  The thought of it gags me.


I always reuse them. My favorite time is the winter: put the cup outside for a couple hours and the media freezes. Makes it SO easy to pop the media puck out afterwards.


----------



## moricollins (Sep 12, 2020)

New frogs!

Ameerega bassleri Chrome
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ameerega pepperi "yellow gold"

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## pannaking22 (Sep 15, 2020)

Welp, found some mold on a few of the clay hydroballs in my false bottom, so that's a bummer. Do I just let the mold finish its course and die off, or is this a case where I have to remove everything and start over? It's only on a couple of the balls so I could remove them, but I figure if I'm seeing mold on a few that means it's probably on most.


----------



## moricollins (Sep 15, 2020)

pannaking22 said:


> Welp, found some mold on a few of the clay hydroballs in my false bottom, so that's a bummer. Do I just let the mold finish its course and die off, or is this a case where I have to remove everything and start over? It's only on a couple of the balls so I could remove them, but I figure if I'm seeing mold on a few that means it's probably on most.


I'd leave it be. The mold should run its course. It'll run out of nutrients to eat and then die off

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Sep 15, 2020)

moricollins said:


> I'd leave it be. The mold should run its course. It'll run out of nutrients to eat and then die off


Excellent, that's what I like to hear and that's sort of what I was figuring too. I couldn't imagine there'd be much to eat on the clay balls. I admit I'm still having kind of a hard time with mold being ok in an enclosure like this, but I figure I've got my springtails and isopods having a good time cleaning up, so that's all part of a working ecosystem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moricollins (Sep 16, 2020)

Some more pictures of the new frogs.
Ameerega pepperi "
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
yellow gold"

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## Frogdaddy (Sep 16, 2020)

Those are sweet!


----------



## moricollins (Sep 16, 2020)

Frogdaddy said:


> Those are sweet!


Thanks! 
One of them started calling today too. It scared me half to death since I wasn't expecting it. I chirp-chirup sound

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nongkym (Sep 23, 2020)

moricollins said:


> It is the worst part of frogs.
> 
> I have had no success using coffee filters, they disintegrate on me, or fall into the media mix and become mush.


I use mason jars (bought from the dollar tree) for canning and have had great success using coffee filters for ventilation. I still prefer to use excelsior for the adults. Also, my cultures have less "stuff" remaining at the bottom.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nongkym (Sep 23, 2020)

mickiem said:


> I use excelsior.  I try something new but always go back.  It works much better than anything else I've tried.  You all are shaming me - you reuse your cups?  Dangit.  The thought of it gags me.


I agree that cleaning out the fruit fly cups is gross, but I hate adding to the trash pile. I have found mason jars are better than plastic deli cups because I can use a coffee filter for the lid and further reduce the waste. After the culture is spent, I can pop out the excelsior and soak the jar in hot soapy water- and less gross.


----------



## pannaking22 (Sep 24, 2020)

I've got a question. How much mold is too much mold? My leaf litter looks clean, but the soil mix below and even the mesh separating that from the clay balls has more and more mold popping up (not really worried about the clay balls though). I guess at this point it seems like the springtails and isopods are having a hard time keeping up. Getting a few yellow mushrooms too, but from I've read that's pretty normal. I'll add some more of each and see what happens I guess.


----------



## moricollins (Sep 24, 2020)

pannaking22 said:


> I've got a question. How much mold is too much mold? My leaf litter looks clean, but the soil mix below and even the mesh separating that from the clay balls has more and more mold popping up (not really worried about the clay balls though). I guess at this point it seems like the springtails and isopods are having a hard time keeping up. Getting a few yellow mushrooms too, but from I've read that's pretty normal. I'll add some more of each and see what happens I guess.


Pictures would help. I don't really worry about mold in a new tank, it'll settle itself eventually.


----------



## pannaking22 (Sep 24, 2020)

moricollins said:


> Pictures would help. I don't really worry about mold in a new tank, it'll settle itself eventually.


You got it, will take pics later. The tank is only like 6 months old, so I'd guess there's still some cycling going on.


----------



## mickiem (Sep 24, 2020)

Nongkym said:


> I agree that cleaning out the fruit fly cups is gross, but I hate adding to the trash pile. I have found mason jars are better than plastic deli cups because I can use a coffee filter for the lid and further reduce the waste. After the culture is spent, I can pop out the excelsior and soak the jar in hot soapy water- and less gross.


And I suppose they could be run through the drying cycle of the dishwasher to sterilize them.  This is one of those situations that will nag me until I switch.  After a few times it will become the norm.  I think I can, I think I can, I think I can, I KNOW I CAN, I KNOW I CAN!!


----------



## Frogdaddy (Sep 24, 2020)

mickiem said:


> And I suppose they could be run through the drying cycle of the dishwasher to sterilize them.  This is one of those situations that will nag me until I switch.  After a few times it will become the norm.  I think I can, I think I can, I think I can, I KNOW I CAN, I KNOW I CAN!!


Just to be clear, I reuse all my plastic deli cups for FF cultures.


----------



## mickiem (Sep 24, 2020)

Right now I reuse my deli cups over and over and over - UNTIL I use it for a FF culture and then I shamelessly throw it away.  I'll get there.


----------



## moricollins (Oct 2, 2020)

My Ranitomeya sirensis tank (36x18x24")

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rhino1 (Oct 8, 2020)

pannaking22 said:


> I've got a question. How much mold is too much mold? My leaf litter looks clean, but the soil mix below and even the mesh separating that from the clay balls has more and more mold popping up (not really worried about the clay balls though). I guess at this point it seems like the springtails and isopods are having a hard time keeping up. Getting a few yellow mushrooms too, but from I've read that's pretty normal. I'll add some more of each and see what happens I guess.


Dude, get some springtail cultures going and keep adding them on a regular basis at times like this when you can see you need it, how's the drainage under your balls, do you have a drain tap on the enclosure?


----------



## Rhino1 (Oct 8, 2020)

I haven't been on the boards in ages so a bit of an update on my wtf's, so far, so good everything seems healthy, the little tree frogs aren't so little anymore they are green eating machines lol, the pothos is huge and doing it's thing and the isopods are flourishing but I think they have been getting underneath and damaging my moss?
I have noticed some quite big, dark coloured springtails in the enclosure recently too, not sure if these grew from the little white ones I put in there.
Anyways here's some updated pics of of my Kung Fu frogs.  
Cheers for looking

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pannaking22 (Oct 8, 2020)

Rhino1 said:


> Dude, get some springtail cultures going and keep adding them on a regular basis at times like this when you can see you need it, how's the drainage under your balls, do you have a drain tap on the enclosure?


I've got a few cultures set and have been adding some every couple weeks, but I'm wondering if I'd started off with too few so they had been having to play catchup. I'm going to try adding batches weekly so they have a better chance to really take off. Now whenever I look in the tank I can usually find a few running around on the surface or in the substrate. Been slowly adding more and more dwarf white isopods as well, but the frogs really seem to enjoy hunting those. It doesn't seem to be spreading much more, so hopefully I've turned the corner here. Plants and frogs still look happy, so I figure if that's the case I haven't screwed up too badly (fingers crossed). The balls looks good, almost all the mold has disappeared. I don't have a drain tap (the main "oh crap" moment I had after I finished the tank), but there's rarely any standing water at the bottom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moricollins (Oct 8, 2020)

Ranitomeya uakarii with tadpole in its back. Says there should be more eggs somewhere in the tank but I don't see them. These guys don't take care of their young so I'll need to search through and find the eggs.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Frogdaddy (Oct 8, 2020)

Do you have deposit sites in their viv?


----------



## moricollins (Oct 8, 2020)

Frogdaddy said:


> Do you have deposit sites in their viv?


Yep. A couple of them. The male doesn't use them much in my experience.


----------



## Frogdaddy (Oct 8, 2020)

moricollins said:


> Yep. A couple of them. The male doesn't use them much in my experience.


I've only kept one species of Ranitomeya. R. ventrimaculatus, but I let them deposit tads in film canisters filled halfway with water and then just collected the tads out of the canisters. Sucked them up with a turkey baster, then right into tad cups.
Why year through the viv looking for eggs was my thought.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## moricollins (Oct 8, 2020)

Frogdaddy said:


> I've only kept one species of Ranitomeya. R. ventrimaculatus, but I let them deposit tads in film canisters filled halfway with water and then just collected the tads out of the canisters. Sucked them up with a turkey baster, then right into tad cups.


My ranitomeya sirensis will deposit them into cups but last time my uakarii just dropped them somewhere I couldn't find and the tadpole didn't morph out


----------



## mickiem (Oct 11, 2020)

moricollins said:


> My Ranitomeya sirensis tank (36x18x24")
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!  Lucky Ranitomya!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moricollins (Oct 14, 2020)

Found my three Adelphobates galactonatus nestled in a sleeping nook behind the cork background this morning. 

Tight quarters but they seem comfortable ...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## moricollins (Oct 26, 2020)

Ranitomeya uakarii getting started on their day.

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CGztSBUMgQQ/

Edit: not sure why this didn't embed properly...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moricollins (Oct 30, 2020)

Another froglet out of the temporary grow out and into the froglet tank.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Thekla (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi guys! Long time no see... sorry.  I'd like to say I was extremely busy but the truth is, I wasn't really in the mood to get online. And I'm still not sure if I'll be able to keep up with things, guess I'm less addicted than I thought. 

Anyway, I'm here to get some advice concerning my R. variabilis southern. If you remember, I have four of them (1:3) and they seem to be doing really good so far except for one girl. I mean, she's still fine as well but alas, she's also extremely chubby, probably even quite obese. Whether she is just hoggish or it's something else, I don't know. She's active just not as much as the others, and she resides mostly in the upper parts of the viv. So, for a couple of weeks, I've planned to get her out to monitor her better and put her on a diet. I had set up a temporary tank (a shoebox with sphagnum moss, leaf litter and some pothos) and today, I finally had the opportunity to get her out without a fuss. But now, I'm not really sure how to proceed... 




How much do I feed her? How often should I feed her? And how long does it usually take until I can put her back to the others (if it's just a matter of too much food)?

The others look normal though... this is the male:




The other two females are a bit wider (which should be normal) but not as near as fat (sorry, girl) as "Chubby". 
I usually feed them about 30-40 D. melanogaster/3 times a week. Each feeding I use either Repashy Cal+ or Repashy Vit A (about 2-3 times a month).


The other issue I have are the eggs of this bunch. Since July they're laying clutch after clutch, about 3-5/month, but none of the eggs seems to develop further. 
On approx. day 4 or 5 they look like this and then they go bad.




What is wrong? I thought maybe it's the temperature. It gets down to 70F at night and up to about 74-75F in the day. Is that not warm or constant enough? I mean I can't imagine it being a problem with the vitamins as they surely get enough, right?
I also get new vitamins every 6 months and discard the remaining powder. It's also kept in the fridge. Do you have any idea why the eggs won't develop?

Thanks a lot in advance, guys!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moricollins (Nov 9, 2020)

Hey thekla, welcome back. 

For the overweight frog: I, personally, wouldn't really do anything about it. Your can try feeding it less, but if it's in a smaller container it has less room to move and get exercise to use the calories it gets from its food. So maybe it might not help? 

For the eggs: I really have no idea what to offer here. Everything looks good and sounds right to me. Maybe they just need more time to get themselves going properly.

@Frogdaddy @Dandrobates  thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dandrobates (Nov 9, 2020)

Hmmm. Well firstly. welcome back we missed you! I’ve been busy with my podcast so I haven’t been on here much either. I don’t have too much experience with ranitomeya but I will say that there is normal variation between individuals so it’s possible she is just a husky girl. As long as she is not out competing her tank mates I wouldn’t worry per se. It would be interesting though to see if she does lose weight on a diet but since ranitomeya are so small I’d rather have a fat frog than a skinny frog. As far as the dud clutches go welcome to the club. It happens to us all and it could be for any number of reasons. Sometimes it just isn’t meant to be. Just be patient. I wish I had a better answer but I’ve gone through the same thing. You could try raising the temps up for a bit or increase the misting. It’s anyone’s guess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Frogdaddy (Nov 9, 2020)

@Thekla I have some questions just to get a better picture.
Fat female: You mentioned she hangs out in the upper parts of the tank, where is she in the hierarchy  of the female frogs? Where do you feed them, on the floor or in an elevated spot? Is she breeding?

Bad eggs: How old are the frogs? How long have they been breeding? Is this their first egg laying cycle? Are the eggs incubating in their enclosure or are you incubating them artificially? Are all the females laying?
It sounds like your supplement rotation is working fine. Just a few times a month with the Repashy Vit A.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Thekla (Nov 10, 2020)

First of all, thanks a lot for the warm welcome back! And while I can't promise I'm back for good I'll try my best. 


moricollins said:


> Hey thekla, welcome back.
> 
> For the overweight frog: I, personally, wouldn't really do anything about it. Your can try feeding it less, but if it's in a smaller container it has less room to move and get exercise to use the calories it gets from its food. So maybe it might not help?
> 
> ...


I'm just worried because I hear so much about obese frogs and how it might be dangerous for them. So, by pulling her out I thought it's the only option I have to actually feed her less than the others... I mean I don't want to starve them all. 
As for the eggs... maybe I really have to be more patient. 


Dandrobates said:


> Hmmm. Well firstly. welcome back we missed you! I’ve been busy with my podcast so I haven’t been on here much either. I don’t have too much experience with ranitomeya but I will say that there is normal variation between individuals so it’s possible she is just a husky girl. As long as she is not out competing her tank mates I wouldn’t worry per se. It would be interesting though to see if she does lose weight on a diet but since ranitomeya are so small I’d rather have a fat frog than a skinny frog. As far as the dud clutches go welcome to the club. It happens to us all and it could be for any number of reasons. Sometimes it just isn’t meant to be. Just be patient. I wish I had a better answer but I’ve gone through the same thing. You could try raising the temps up for a bit or increase the misting. It’s anyone’s guess.


Maybe you're right, maybe I worry too much and she's just that, a chubby girl.  I don't see her competing with the others.
It's a relief to hear I'm not the only one when it comes to bad clutches. It's just frustrating. 


Frogdaddy said:


> @Thekla I have some questions just to get a better picture.
> Fat female: You mentioned she hangs out in the upper parts of the tank, where is she in the hierarchy  of the female frogs? Where do you feed them, on the floor or in an elevated spot? Is she breeding?


I haven't seen any hierarchy at all but I can't be certain as I'm still new to frogs and I might not know what to look for. I can only say that I don't see any obvious quarrels between them. As for the feeding, I sprinkle most of the flies across the ground and a few in the upper parts onto leaves and such. I'm almost certain my little Casanova is breeding with all his ladies. 


> Bad eggs: How old are the frogs? How long have they been breeding? Is this their first egg laying cycle? Are the eggs incubating in their enclosure or are you incubating them artificially? Are all the females laying?
> It sounds like your supplement rotation is working fine. Just a few times a month with the Repashy Vit A.


They should be about 12-14 months oow. I got them in April at about 6-7 months and they're breeding since July, so, I'd assume it's their first cycle, right? I tried leaving the eggs for a week in the viv and then pull them but also pulling them out the next day, but it makes no difference. I'm kinda reluctant to leave them in completely as I'm worried I won't find the tads after he deposits them. They have three different film canisters they use as egg-laying sites, so, I was always thinking one site for each of his ladies.  So, yes, I believe they're all breeding. It's sometimes hard to see which of his girls is in there with him. 

Does this help? 

@all Thanks a lot for chiming in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla (Nov 20, 2020)

Look at what arrived this morning!!!   




I managed to free some space, and you know what that means... new frogs! YAY! 
It's a 24x18x18" Exo Terra that hopefully will work well for a pair of D. tinctorius azureus. And now, the planning starts. So many possibilities... 

By the way, I decided to put my chubby girl back to the others. I felt sorry for her and as you said it might just her disposition of her being a chubby one. I mean, she's fine otherwise, she's active and she eats and she breeds (right after me putting her back, I guess, my little Casanova missed her, too  ).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Thekla (Nov 29, 2020)

Finally! Two eggs of the last clutch of my R. variabilis seem to develop nicely so far. They are about 6-7 days old. But as you can see the others are going bad again. I'm not sure I'd be able to separate them... should I??? Or just leave them like they are? @moricollins @Frogdaddy @Dandrobates

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moricollins (Nov 29, 2020)

I've never tried separating eggs, so I don't have any advice for you.

Looks to me like the male isn't actually fertilizing all the eggs, he may still be "getting the hang of it" ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frogdaddy (Nov 29, 2020)

Have you tried spraying the eggs with a dilute solution of methyl blue? It's an old timers aquarium medication for treating ich. It's also great for keeping eggs from developing fungus. 
I mixed some in a spare spray bottle and just mist the eggs lightly every couple of days. Separating the eggs is harder than you realize since they all stick together but it can be done.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 29, 2020)

Thekla said:


> Look at what arrived this morning!!!
> 
> View attachment 366624
> 
> ...


I didn’t know EU had such spacious living areas

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thekla (Nov 29, 2020)

Frogdaddy said:


> Have you tried spraying the eggs with a dilute solution of methyl blue? It's an old timers aquarium medication for treating ich. It's also great for keeping eggs from developing fungus.
> I mixed some in a spare spray bottle and just mist the eggs lightly every couple of days. Separating the eggs is harder than you realize since they all stick together but it can be done.


No, I haven't tried that. I read about that but I also read that it's not really used anymore. I tried keeping the eggs with a bit of tadpole tea to no avail. 

If I tried it, what dilution should be used?


----------



## Frogdaddy (Nov 29, 2020)

Thekla said:


> No, I haven't tried that. I read about that but I also read that it's not really used anymore. I tried keeping the eggs with a bit of tadpole tea to no avail.
> 
> If I tried it, what dilution should be used?


I would use it at half the recommended dosage. Malachite green might work, but I've never tried it. I've only used the Methyl blue.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kiwispooder123 (Nov 29, 2020)

Just redid my toads bio active and she ate all the isopods


----------



## Dandrobates (Nov 29, 2020)

@Thekla I wouldn’t worry much about the mold. I’d leave everything be. I’ve never lost a clutch to mold nor have I ever even heard of it happening to anyone else. Bear in mind though,  many pairs start out laying dud clutches so it may take a long time before you get any that are viable. Also it’s not uncommon to have an egg stop developing at any point so don’t panic if you see more eggs fail and mold over despite seeming healthy in the beginning. Sometimes people see what looks like a good egg on Monday only to see it mold over and dissolve on Tuesday. It’s not the mold that’s doing it. The embryo simply died and the mold cleaned up the remains. They’ll figure it out with time. If not you can try different pairings. Sometimes the pairs just don’t succeed and you have to switch things up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Thekla (Nov 29, 2020)

Dandrobates said:


> @Thekla I wouldn’t worry much about the mold. I’d leave everything be. I’ve never lost a clutch to mold nor have I ever even heard of it happening to anyone else. Bear in mind though,  many pairs start out laying dud clutches so it may take a long time before you get any that are viable. Also it’s not uncommon to have an egg stop developing at any point so don’t panic if you see more eggs fail and mold over despite seeming healthy in the beginning. Sometimes people see what looks like a good egg on Monday only to see it mold over and dissolve on Tuesday. It’s not the mold that’s doing it. The embryo simply died and the mold cleaned up the remains. They’ll figure it out with time. If not you can try different pairings. Sometimes the pairs just don’t succeed and you have to switch things up.


Thanks a lot. I'm not too worried that it'll take some time for them to get good at what they're doing.  It's just that this is the first time two of the eggs haven't moulded over yet and actually look good, so, I'm worried if the mouldy eggs beside them could harm their development in any way. But I guess, right now, I can only wait and see.  Fingers crossed. 
Not sure what you mean by switching up pairs... I have 1:3, so, there's a lot of switching already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dandrobates (Nov 29, 2020)

Thekla said:


> Thanks a lot. I'm not too worried that it'll take some time for them to get good at what they're doing.  It's just that this is the first time two of the eggs haven't moulded over yet and actually look good, so, I'm worried if the mouldy eggs beside them could harm their development in any way. But I guess, right now, I can only wait and see.  Fingers crossed.
> Not sure what you mean by switching up pairs... I have 1:3, so, there's a lot of switching already.
> 
> I meant adding another male or female and creating a few new pairs. (Obviously housed separately) the hobby can be so addicting lol


----------



## Thekla (Nov 29, 2020)

Dandrobates said:


> I meant adding another male or female and creating a few new pairs. (Obviously housed separately) the hobby can be so addicting lol


I guess, before I do that I'm gonna wait a bit longer. 
Also, I'm in the middle of building a new tank for a pair D. tinctorius azureus.  There's only so much money and space, unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla (Dec 8, 2020)

Well, initial planting of my new tank is done. 




It doesn't look like much right now but I wanted to avoid my usual mistake of over-planting from the get-go.  I have still one or two bromeliad pups I want to include but they still have to grow a bit. Also, there's a nice offshoot of my jewel orchid that would fit in nicely. And of course, I need to add leaf litter...  But basically, now, the growing-in phase may commence. 

Hopefully, by February or March it'll be ready for some new inhabitants. YAY!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## Frogdaddy (Dec 17, 2020)

You guys would appreciate this story. 








						How mail-order frogs could save Colombia's amphibians
					

Large numbers of brightly coloured poison dart frogs are smuggled around the world, but can a project that is hand-rearing the endangered amphibians help to save them?




					www.bbc.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dandrobates (Dec 17, 2020)

Frogdaddy said:


> You guys would appreciate this story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this last night. It’s nice to see some recognition for Tesoros. Finally the media shows the positive side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## moricollins (Dec 28, 2020)

Ranitomeya uakarii feeling photogenic

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## moricollins (Jan 17, 2021)

Discovered these last night. 
Ameerega pepperi "yellow gold"

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## Thekla (Jan 17, 2021)

That's a lot! Good luck with them.


----------



## moricollins (Jan 17, 2021)

Thekla said:


> That's a lot! Good luck with them.


Thank you! Once they turn to tadpoles (assuming they make it that far) I'll need to look into what I'll house the froglets into... Don't have a lot of empty tanks that would fit that many froglets......

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## moricollins (Feb 15, 2021)

I counted 18 tadpoles in the container , most of them are under the leaves in the picture.

Reactions: Love 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Thekla (Mar 8, 2021)

Yesterday I got some new additions ... the frogs I wanted to have from the very beginning.
The viv had grown in nicely...



 and when I was offered a pair of D. tinctorius azureus that is not related to each other I knew I had to take the plunge.  




This is Tristan and his wife Isolde.  
He is just over 2 years old and she is about 9 months old, so, unfortunately, he has to wait a few months before he can start to court her.  Sorry, buddy! 
But in the meantime, he's exploring every inch of his new home.

Reactions: Love 3 | Optimistic 1 | Award 1


----------



## moricollins (Mar 29, 2021)

Ameerega pepperi "yellow gold

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## moricollins (Apr 23, 2021)

Fresh out of the water...

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## moricollins (Apr 26, 2021)

Ranitomeya sirensis about a week from emerging

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## moricollins (May 4, 2021)

How about just starting to get some colour?

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## moricollins (May 6, 2021)

Ranitomeya sirensis Rio Pachitea yellow first steps out of water

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## moricollins (May 21, 2021)

Ameerega pepperi "yellow gold" froglets

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## moricollins (May 26, 2021)

My most photogenic frogs....

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## moricollins (Jun 12, 2021)

New frog day!
Ranitomeya imitator "Chazuta" suspected pair

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## moricollins (Jun 14, 2021)

6 week old Ameerega pepperi froglet with a quarter for size comparison. He's already doubled in size since leaving the water/absorbing his tail

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Thekla (Jul 1, 2021)

My first tadpoles (YAY!) are developing nicely. I hope the first ones will hatch on the weekend (pictures are 2 days old, I already added a bit more water )

D. tinctorius BYH



One's looking a bit weird but it's still moving like the others, we'll see. 


D. tinctorius azureus



These are about 2-3 days younger than the BYHs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1 | Award 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Jul 3, 2021)

Congratulations! They look great.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## moricollins (Jul 22, 2021)

So ... You think you know how many tadpoles you have, and how many froglets you have, then you go to feed the tadpoles and find a fully morphed froglet hanging out on a tiny ledge in the tadpole bin... he looks good and plump...

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## moricollins (Jul 29, 2021)

My pair of Ranitomeya imitator Chazuta are a confirmed pair now

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## scolopendra277 (Jul 31, 2021)

Ahhhh. I should have not read this. Now I want some! I don't think you can get dart frogs in Australia, sadly.


----------



## neens (Jul 31, 2021)

Allow me to introduce my chubby frog, he's the only herp I have at the moment. Love his derpy face

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## moricollins (Aug 28, 2021)

Ameerega pepperi "yellow gold" adult male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky (Aug 30, 2021)

***Internal Dialogue*** I don't need another hobby, I don't need another hobby, I don't need ano..............

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## moricollins (Aug 30, 2021)

l4nsky said:


> ***Internal Dialogue*** I don't need another hobby, I don't need another hobby, I don't need ano..............


Its so rewarding....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Frogdaddy (Aug 30, 2021)

l4nsky said:


> ***Internal Dialogue*** I don't need another hobby, I don't need another hobby, I don't need ano..............


I bet you already have everything you need to set up a dart frog vivarium.


----------



## l4nsky (Aug 30, 2021)

Frogdaddy said:


> I bet you already have everything you need to set up a dart frog vivarium.


I could probably setup several....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moricollins (Aug 31, 2021)

New additions: Oophaga pumilio "Punta Laurel", purchased a CB pair.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## moricollins (Sep 20, 2021)

Oophaga pumilio eggs... Already developing nicely

Reactions: Like 3 | Award 1


----------



## moricollins (Sep 24, 2021)

Tiny baby Ranitomeya imitator

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Thekla (Sep 25, 2021)

It's finally happening! My first BYH tadpoles are morphing into a proper frog.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Thekla (Oct 7, 2021)

The first two little froglets are on land (this is one of them)!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## moricollins (Oct 7, 2021)

Congratulations!!!!!! Always exciting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Oct 7, 2021)

I got a froglet. Don’t know for sure the species but I believe it is a lithobates clamitans


----------



## moricollins (Oct 24, 2021)

Ameerega trivittata "Huallaga Canyon"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moricollins (Feb 22, 2022)

Ameerega trivittata "Huallego Canyon"

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kingshockey (Feb 22, 2022)

cool congrats!


----------



## moricollins (Apr 10, 2022)

Phyllobates terribilis "Orange Blackfoot"

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 5


----------



## kingshockey (Apr 10, 2022)

those deli cups are to simulate small puddles etc. while making things easy to clean?


----------



## moricollins (Apr 10, 2022)

kingshockey said:


> those deli cups are to simulate small puddles etc. while making things easy to clean?


No. They were to transport the new frogs home in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles (Apr 10, 2022)

moricollins said:


> Phyllobates terribilis "Orange Blackfoot"
> View attachment 415215
> View attachment 415216
> View attachment 415217
> ...


Beautiful frogs!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kingshockey (Apr 10, 2022)

moricollins said:


> No. They were to transport the new frogs home in


kinda like carrying a bunch of sling pots then

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Apr 10, 2022)

Does Phyllobates require bigger feeders than other dart frogs?  Can they get by on fruit flies?


----------



## moricollins (Apr 10, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> Does Phyllobates require bigger feeders than other dart frogs?  Can they get by on fruit flies?


These are my first Phyllobates, but yes they eat fruit flies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moricollins (Apr 11, 2022)

Ameerega trivittata "Huallego Canyon"

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## mickiem (Apr 12, 2022)

Gorgeous frogs!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moricollins (May 6, 2022)

Ameerega pepperi

Reactions: Love 3


----------



## moricollins (May 6, 2022)

Same frog, different day of pictures (this one is really calm and doesn't care that I'm opening their tank to take pictures).

Reactions: Love 3


----------



## moricollins (Sep 26, 2022)

Ameerega pepperi "yellow gold" male
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ranitomeya uakarii

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## moricollins (Sep 27, 2022)

Oophaga pumilio "Punta Laurel" my first froglet from my pair.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moricollins (Nov 13, 2022)

Bromeliad in bloom and Ranitomeya imitator "Chazuta" froglet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## moricollins (Nov 20, 2022)

Freshly morphed froglet, Ameerega trivittata 



Bromeliad in bloom / spike

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## moricollins (Nov 28, 2022)

Marcgravia sintenisii starting to grow up

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Frogdaddy (Nov 30, 2022)

@moricollins They finally did it. UVA/UVB LED.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frogdaddy (Dec 7, 2022)

Openly flaunting illegal frogs on IG. Go get em USFW!


----------



## Frogdaddy (Dec 7, 2022)

Frogdaddy said:


> @moricollins They finally did it. UVA/UVB LED.
> View attachment 433661


Though this is useful more for reptile keepers, there are anecdotal reports of the larger obligate egg feeders such as Oophaga sylvatica basking in UV lights. If it were me I would definitely use these on a timer and only expose the frogs to UV for a few hours a day. For example from 10am to 2pm or something like that.


----------



## moricollins (Dec 24, 2022)

Ameerega trivittata and Ameerega pepperi Christmas ornaments!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Westicles (Dec 24, 2022)

moricollins said:


> Ameerega trivittata and Ameerega pepperi Christmas ornaments!
> View attachment 435220


Did you make those?


----------



## moricollins (Dec 25, 2022)

Westicles said:


> Did you make those?


Nope, my teenagers made them for me


----------



## Westicles (Dec 25, 2022)

moricollins said:


> Nope, my teenagers made them for me


They look great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 25, 2022)

Frogdaddy said:


> They finally did it. UVA/UVB LED.


Is that a gamechanger?


----------

